# Dolby Digital am PC



## Abufaso (20. Mai 2011)

Hi an alle,

Immer wenn ich Videos (.avi, .mkv, ...) auf meinem PC abspiele kommt der Sound nur in Stereo an meinem Logitech Z-5500 (digital verbunden) an. Wenn ich die Datei jedoch als Video DVD brenne und dann abspiele, kommt DD 5.1.
Warum???


----------



## pcfreak26 (20. Mai 2011)

Hast du den Ac3Filter installiert.


----------



## Abufaso (20. Mai 2011)

Wie geht das? Und bei welchem Programm?


----------



## pcfreak26 (20. Mai 2011)

Kannst du so Direkt nachgoogeln, ist nen Installer, Windows kann ohne diesen eingebettete Ac3 Signale in Avi´s&Co gar nicht oder nur Teilweise wiedergeben (Stereo). Ansonsten könnte ich es dir wenn Ich zu Hause bin, als Mail schicken


----------



## Abufaso (20. Mai 2011)

Meinst du das hier?
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/ac3_filter.htm


----------



## pcfreak26 (20. Mai 2011)

Ja, den hatte Ich gemeint nach dem ersten Blick. Ich hab allerdings noch v. 1.09! Funzt aber einwandfrei


----------



## Abufaso (20. Mai 2011)

Klasse! Es funktioniert! 

Und wie geht das bei DTS??


----------



## Abufaso (21. Mai 2011)

Geht DTS auch irgendwie am PC? Braucht man da auch einen Filter?


----------



## OctoCore (24. Mai 2011)

Nein, dafür braucht man keinen Filter - aber auch nicht für AC3.
Voraussetzung ist dabei natürlich, dass der Verstärker/Boxenset digital angebunden ist.
Ich habe den AC3-Filter zwar auch in meinem System, den benutze ich aber höchstens, um Mehrkanalsound, der nicht als AC3 vorliegt (z.B. Multichannel-WAV, -MP3 oder -AAC) ab und zu nach AC3 zu konvertieren.
Wenn ich im Player (z.B. MPC-HC, VLC oder auch PowerDVD) für AC3 und DTS einstelle, dass die einfach auf den Digitalausgang (S/PDIF) geschickt werden (ohne Konvertierung) funktioniert das sowohl bei meiner Soundkarte als auch mit dem Onboardsound. Klappt wunderbar, egal ob AVI, MKV, MP4 oder MPEG2-Videos.
Mit DVDs sowieso.
Einen Filter bzw. OnTheFly-Konverter braucht man eigentlich nur, wenn das System analog angeschlossen ist, in der Regel sind die entsprechenden Routinen aber in vielen Playern schon eingebaut.


----------



## Abufaso (24. Mai 2011)

Das System ist digital angeschlossen und kann sowohl DD als auch DTS verarbeiten. 
Wenn ich eine DVD mit DTS einlege läuft alles perfekt, aber bei einer einzelnen Videodatei von meiner HDD kommt kein Ton, warum?

Edit: Wie kann ich eine  .mkv Videodatei mit DD abspielen? Der Media Player und Ner Show Time können das nicht abspielen, und bei DivX und VLC kommt nur Stereo Sound. 
Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## milesdavis (24. Mai 2011)

Ich habe das K-lite codec pack (ultimate version) und zusammen mit dem vlc funktioniert es.


----------



## Abufaso (24. Mai 2011)

milesdavis schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das K-lite codec pack (ultimate version) und zusammen mit dem vlc funktioniert es.



Kostet das was? Und wo gibts das?

Edit: Habs hinbekommen .

@OctoCore: Wie spielst du Nicht-Mehrkanal-Ton als Mehrkanal ab?


----------



## OctoCore (24. Mai 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Edit: Habs hinbekommen .


 
Das ist ja fein!  Schreibst du für den Rest der Welt auch, wie?



> @OctoCore: Wie spielst du Nicht-Mehrkanal-Ton als Mehrkanal ab?



Hm? Gar nicht? Wahrscheinlich verstehe ich nicht, was du meinst. 
Oder meinst du die Verteilung von Stereomaterial auf alle Boxen, das so gut wie alle Soundkarten anbieten, z.B. durch CMSS bei Creative-Karten.
Ab und zu mache ich das mal bei Videos - aber nicht über die Soundkarte, das überlasse ich dann dem Verstärker, der bietet über seinen DSP dafür ein paar echt nette Soundprogramme an.
Am Rechner geht das im Prinzip auch - z.B. der FFD-Audiodecoder bietet da so einige Gimmicks zum Rumspielen an.


----------

